# MS Turkey Hunter Survey



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hunted Cass and Berrien County

Hunted two days

Shot a 10 1/2 inch beard, 20lbs, with 7/8, 1inch spurs

Saw about the same amount of birds as I usually do.

I have a picture if you want me to share it.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Took mine opening day in Shiawassee County, Private Land..24 1/4 pounds, 10 1/4 beard..one inch spurs..saw more birds than last year..This was my last year hunting this land..due to divorce..(Father in Laws place


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

mich buckmaster said:


> I have a picture if you want me to share it.



Please do!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. Just now found this thread....

Lenawee County
Every day but 2 of the early season.
Yes
20 pounds or so, 11 inch beard, no spur info...
Saw way more birds, and worked alot more too!
Great learning season for me. Learned some hard but valuable lessons. Tagged out on last day, in the mid afternoon. Was a great wrap up to the season.
Private Land...


----------

